# Tankmates for millipede



## Dasalameh (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi,

I'm new to these forums. I have a black african giant millipede thats 9 inches long. I was wondering what else i could put in the same tank without causing any problems. The tank is 10 gallons.


----------



## Dillon (Dec 24, 2009)

some isopods?


----------



## Chilobrachys (Dec 24, 2009)

I have kept milis with my crested geckos, millis make great little cleaners.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 25, 2009)

I think it would be cool to add more species of millies.  I collected the species below in Texas.   But there are lots of other cool colors too.   N. americanus are beautiful here.   There's a pic of one those in the same album.  

http://s619.photobucket.com/albums/tt279/Nomadinexile/Otherinverts/?action=view&current=IMG_0447.jpg


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 25, 2009)

I have 3 adult O. ornatus shacking up with 1 adult S. subspinipes.  4 months strong & no issues yet.  Really mesmerizing when they're all out at the same time.


----------



## littlegoblins (Dec 26, 2009)

I have often found centipedes and milipedes living under the same log or rock in nature.


----------



## saltyscissors (Dec 26, 2009)

Slugs, snails, Planaria, earthworms and Isopods


----------



## OntarioNative (Dec 26, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> I think it would be cool to add more species of millies.  I collected the species below in Texas.   But there are lots of other cool colors too.   N. americanus are beautiful here.   There's a pic of one those in the same album.
> 
> http://s619.photobucket.com/albums/tt279/Nomadinexile/Otherinverts/?action=view&current=IMG_0447.jpg


Its interesting how the same species develops different colour patters. The N. americanus in Ontario are dark green with slight red rings on the segments.

As for your origional question; I have kept isopods with great success. Follow this link http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=170278&highlight=isopod

Alex


----------



## Andrew273 (Dec 29, 2009)

My favorite tank was some AGBs with hissers.


----------

